# My newest endevour



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

Since I am not a person for cold weather ( I know a Colorado native that doesn't Like the cold?) LOL, anyhoots I decided until I can really make more progress on the outside layout I needed something for my office to keep me busy. So after looking at lots of train sets available here in town and in the different scales what would fit best in the space available? So I decided to build me a N scale set up! Well so far it is coming along pretty good only have changed the track plan 4 times now. The overall shape is a L shape measuring 10'Lx3 1/2'D and 5 1/2'Lx4'D with room to expand it later on. 
So far I have the foam base down and started building the mountains, also been buying my buildings (prebuilt and kits), scenery and many cars from coal to box and refers. It will consist of a main line and 2 short lines. Biggest question I have been asked so far is how long it has taken me to get as far as I am and after totaling up the build hours I am doing what I think is great only 24 hours. Once I get some photos of it taken I will put them in my album. The time frame is from the late 1890s-the mid 1950s and so far I have a UP EMD F9 and will add more as time goes on. Want to be running UP, Sante Fe, and Rio Grande.

Sean


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Remeber Sean 

Idle hands are the devils work shop. You must keep your hands busy. 

Don't worry about the 4 track plans....I changed my mind 5 times.....This last one works better than the other 4. 

I understand that Natives go mostly naked....being mostly naked in Colroado in the Winter could be quite unconfortable. So I can see why you dont like the cold. 

I hate cold too. Hence I am in AZ Native Chicagoian


----------



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes I do John, and currently I am upto changing it so far 7 times now. I just cannot get one loop set up the way I want it and the incline is driving me crazy.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By John J on 27 Nov 2009 10:10 AM 
Remeber Sean 

Idle hands are the devils work shop. You must keep your hands busy. 

Don't worry about the 4 track plans....I changed my mind 5 times.....This last one works better than the other 4. 

I understand that Natives go mostly naked....being mostly naked in Colroado in the Winter could be quite unconfortable. So I can see why you dont like the cold. 

I hate cold too. Hence I am in AZ Native Chicagoian 

Hence do NOT visit J.J. unannounced!! EVER!! Hah LOL Regal 


J.J. "live show is tonight" 7-9pm MST think that is 6-7 yer time!!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Sean, 

goon planning! 
i madetwo or three plans per month (sometimes till twoper day) for years. 
when i noticed, that they became more and more similar, i knew,it was time to begin building. 

declines are a problem for indoors. if you go steeper than one half inch per foot, you are restricted to very short trains.


----------

